# My "Super Natural" Lotion Bars



## Brian Suds (May 3, 2013)

Well, I've been gone for a while but i'm back and I have been working on this product now for over six months, let me know what you think. When I began making soap, I stumbled into the world of loton bars and really have a passion for it now. I had the logo and label on the tins designed exactly how I wanted and I have been getting amazing feedback from my friends who have been using my lotion bars. BTW making lotion bars is awesome, especially since you use the same fragrance/essential oils and practically the same ingredients as soap making (except lye). If you have any questions on lotion bars, I am happy to help!








Check out my etsy too! Let me know if it looks professional or is missing anything!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/130158635/super-natural-lotion-bar?


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 3, 2013)

They look really nice! 

How funny that I just made my first lotion bars today! My question is: do they get harder or are they as they are out of the mold?


----------



## Brian Suds (May 3, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> They look really nice!
> 
> How funny that I just made my first lotion bars today! My question is: do they get harder or are they as they are out of the mold?



I noticed they harden up to their fullest strength about 24h after you take them out of the mold. Depends on the beeswax and butters too.


----------



## Ancel (May 3, 2013)

Looks great! Love the style of the labels, nice size too. Congratulations!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 4, 2013)

Brian Suds said:


> I noticed they harden up to their fullest strength about 24h after you take them out of the mold. Depends on the beeswax and butters too.



Thanks I'll be excited to test them tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Cindiq4u (May 4, 2013)

Clean~ What more could someone want?


----------



## christinak (May 4, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## kharmon320 (May 4, 2013)

I love your labels, the tins, and the mold for the lotion bars!  Fabulous job!


----------



## Brandica2013 (May 4, 2013)

I love lotion bars,mine our heart shaped and i get great feedback also.I feel mine are a little sticky tho....BTW I love your design so cute!!


----------



## kazmi (May 4, 2013)

Love the design, the logo, the tins!  Very professional.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 4, 2013)

Your label looks very attractive, but the labeling does not conform to FDA cosmetic regs if you're selling this product in the US. At a minimum you should include the net weight on the front label, and the ingredients, your name, and address should be on a secondary label. 

You don't show the bottom of the tin, so I realize you could already have a secondary label there with the ingredients and manufacturer info, but I don't know that. I would also give a proper ingredients list in your etsy description, so consumers know what is in the product before they purchase. 

I know a lot of etsy, ebay, and other online sellers duck these requirements, but I wouldn't. 

General info: http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/
and specifically: http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/CosmeticLabelingLabelClaims/default.htm
and also: http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceComplianceRegulatoryInformation/ucm074201.htm


----------

